# Frozen Buns



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Just got back from three days at Pacific Beach on the coast here in Washington. Absolutely gorgeous weather, bright sunny days with hardly enough wind to fly a kite. Along with the bright sunny days came crystal clear nights that got down into the mid twenties or so. My truck had frost on it Sunday morning that was a full quarter inch tall, kind of looked like my Grandsons hair!
Of course the problem with this is that I sleep on the window side of the bed and had a terrible time with the frozen air coming off of the glass and aluminum window frame. The DW was quite toasty while I was freezing any side of me that was facing the window. As a stop gap measure DW (fast thinker that she is!) took one of the bunk mattresses and put it up next to the window and then slid our mattress next to it. This was a really large help but what could we do that might be easier?
Those of us that can camp this time of year must have some experience with this phenomena, what'cha do to fix this?

Scott


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I insulated the queen slide base with that air-pocket aluminum roll insulation that you can get at Lowe's / Home Depot. Secured it with staples. That does a great job keeping the mattress warm (it blocks the cold from coming up through the mattress). Since doing that mod, sleeping in the queen slide is much warmer, even with a little cold air coming from the windows.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'd use a space heater pointed there if it's that cold. Be careful with it though.

You could insulate under the mattress with Reflectix, which won't help much with the window problem, however.

Maybe you could custom make something to stand in there where you had that mattress. How about a little inflatable mattress or something?


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I think we are going up to Home Depot and see about finding some foam board that might be big enough to cut down to the proper size. I hope that could be done, sure would be simple enough.

We did not seem to notice cold coming from under the mattress. Maybe I was too distracted trying to stay warm because of the window issue....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Remember to consider the emergency exit - don't give up safety if you can avoid it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Heavy lined drapes would be best. Installed about 2" from the wall. They need to be well mount to the ceiling and should hang all the way down to below the top of the mattress. Cold air sinks and you do not want the air coming out freely from under the drapes. In warm weather just slide them back out of the way into the corners.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sheeezzzeee! You guys! The simple most obvious solution is to switch sides with DW!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Already do that, Vdub! I explain it like this: "Honey, since I weigh about 80 pounds more than you, I should not sleep out on the end of the queen slide. That will put too much weight on the end of the slide, which could cause the supports to give away, which would put us on the ground with a broken rear slide."










Randy


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

wouldn't an electric blanket be an easier solution?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

How about "let's switch, you've got more insulation than me" or.........maybe not









Mike


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

3B,
What ever I do it will be removeable rather quickly. I will just keep the screw gun handy....did I just say that?
I think a foam board could have a couple of velcro tabs to keep it in place, 'nuttin fancy, just a bit warmer please.

The DW did volounteer to switch but she has a slight problem with the closed in feeling that sleeping on that side has. She is a trooper but, where do you suppose THOSE cold buns would end up in the middle of the night?


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I assume you are using sleeping bags? That is how we survive in cold weather, with those and furnace running, we do fine.

Also, rule of thumb, every 1" thick of traped air is equivalent to about R-1. So if you trap 2" of air between window and a drape it is only worth about R-2. That brings up a different question, what R value are the outbacks insulated to?

Perhaps a bigger lever might be air leaks around the window, not the glass itself. You could try checking all window seals to make sure everything is tight, and maybe caulk around the frame?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> wouldn't an electric blanket be an easier solution?
> [snapback]24731[/snapback]​


That requires electric hookups or a generator. So that is not a "permanent" solution.

Randy


----------



## campmantobe (Jul 29, 2004)

Got our 25rss last fall and did some camping in the northwoods Wisconsin.Had some frost one night and just cold other nights.I bought some reflective bubble stuff for under the mattress and the curtains seemed to do a pretty good job on the window.DW full of hot air,couldn't keep my backside warm enough.Just made her switch spots the next night.I didnt tell her why.Next mourning guess what,"hey did you turn the thermostat down?"I just simply told her no as I went outside to start breakfast.







Mean I know, but she does have more R-value then I do hehe.
Happy camping.
Keep your propane tanks filled


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I learned that when your in low temps a good sleeping bag works much better than blankets. In combo with the furnace we are hardly roughing it








Those poor tent campers burr!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey guys:

We have the same situation with the bunks in our 28BHS. Those windows get really chilly and naturally the girls sleep right against them. Martha was hanging small blankets from the drape rod to insulate them, but this was getting old and looked really cheesy too









Changing out the mini blinds with vinyl pull-down shades did help a little but was not the solution.

So what I did was go down to the local fabric store and bought a nice color heavy upholstry fabric that complemented the Outback interior. I also got some heavy white cotton drape liner too.

Since nobody in my family sews I took it all down to an auto upholstry shop and had them sew it all together into custom fit window covers. I made them a few inches bigger than the windows, rounded corners, bound edges, and had Velcro sewn on the back side edges. Now all I have to do is stick them up against the wall when needed. In an emergency you could just pull them off in a second.

Looks good and works great.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that idea Jim, since my son does auto upholstery work, I will let him do that mod.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim,
Do you worry about condensation on the window? I guess you could just strip them off and let them dry out during the day. Did you do anything special for where to put the covers when not being used?

This is a mod I've been thinking about because this issue happens in almost every sleeping area (except the upper bunk in my 23RS) and has prompted some complaining.

BBB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey 3B:

No trouble with condensation so far, especially since we started using that little ceramic heater. I also leave the vents cracked open just a liiiiiiiiitle bit







Storage is easy because they just fold up into small squares. I toss them under the couch. I'll post some pictures the next time I have them out.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

Please do post pictures when you get the chance. Sounds like a great idea.

Mark


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

If the window curtain in your Outback hangs below the bottom of the window, you could GET A LONG MAGNETIC STRIP(you can get these at a crafts store like Michaels, or maybe at Lowes), cut it to whatever length you need, and SLIDE IT INTO THE BOTTOM HEM OF THE CURTAIN. Then PUT A STRIP OF MAGNETIC TAPE JUST BELOW THE BOTTOM OF THE WINDOW, and VIOLA, the bottom of the curtain area is sealed so the cold air can't come in. This would be a NO SEWING SOLUTION.









You could do this around the sides of the curtain as well if needed, but that could require a little sewing maybe.

If the fabric of the curtains don't insulate against the cold air enough, you may have to change the fabric to something heavier, but I would try it with the original curtains first.

We don't even have our Outback yet (still waiting), but this could just be MY FIRST MOD (in my head anyway).










I think it will work though, and BONUS, it would be an EASY FIX.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

I did that same mod for our lower bunk to help keep out the cold AND the light was waking the little one up. The only difference is that instead of fabric I used a heavy duty coordinating vynal cut it and rounded the courners and sewed on the velcro! works great!

Tina


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the great ideas. DH and I experienced the cold toes while winter camping. We solved it much easier - socks.

Our bigger concern is the dampness of the queen slider. We pull the mattress a few inches away from the wall/window, but can't do anything about the foot end. Check under your mattress for dampness from the cold. Looking to insulate that.
H.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Helen,
Navy Outbackers told us of this issue. We haven't had the same trouble. Where is the condensation forming do you know?

Brian


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

BBB,
It appears that the condensation forms where the mattress touches the wall. We keep a mattress pad and sheets tucked in, put an open sleeping bag over and tuck the bedspread in. During the winter camping, we found that when we pulled the bedspread off that it was damp where it touched the wall. Don't believe it came off the window. DH pulled the mattress off and turned it over the first time we noticed this. The mattress had a musty smell like it had been damp. We are keeping a close watch on this since we plan to camp all year round. Are looking at doing some type of modification to solve this problem. DH is thinking of some type of a frame to raise the mattress to increase airflow under. Won't solve the problem where it touches the wall though. Any ideas?
H.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Helen,
I applied a layer of foam and foil insulation to the entire bottom of the slide and up the walls about 4 inches. The idea is one I got from this forum and was done primarily to prevent loss of heat out the bottom of the slide. The stuff comes in rolls and can be purchased at Home Depot or other hardware superstore places.

It can be kind of a pain to install because the material is very sticky and wants to stretch (resulting in broken foil) so unroll a long section before putting it down. Once it touches it's stuck though so be careful to put it where it needs to be the first time. I overlapped it about 3 inches (it comes a foot wide). Bend it up the wall and then I cut and ran a piece around the edge along the wall. If I had more, I'd make it a full 8 inches or so up the wall. I had to get two rolls (don't remember how much comes on a roll).

Anyway, that could be the reason we havent had the condensation - don't know.

Brian


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks BBB for the info. Went to the Home Depot and picked up some Reflectix (sp?). Kind of a foil covered bubble wrap. We installed on the bottom of the slide and up the wall a few inches. This stuff wasn't self-adhesive so we tacked it with staples and then used the special tape to seal the edges all around. Are going to give it a test run in a couple of weeks when we go to the Ocean. Already think it will make a difference keeping the cold out. Stay tuned.
H.


----------

